# Annual IGGVA conference



## Racer (Jan 23, 2010)

It's that time of year again. For those who are close enough and have cabin fever as bad as me it's time for the Illinois Grape Growers and Vintners Assoc. conference. Check out the link and sign up if your interested. They have a good line up of seminars this year. http://www.illinoiswine.com/conference.html


----------

